# Ordered a HDTV antennae tonight



## Ruthanne (Apr 1, 2019)

Just ordered a HDTV antennae to get all the stations without having to pay for anything every month except paying now for what I just bought.

Hopefully this will solve the paying every month problem.  I'm already tired of watching reruns 20 times over.  Anyone else get a HDTV digital antennae?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 2, 2019)

I use a modern version of rabbit ears that I bought at Walmart for around eight dollars.

It works great but I have to move/adjust it depending on which station I'm watching or if we have strong winds.

I've thought about buying a more advanced/expensive antenna but I'm not sure if they would improve the reception enough to justify the cost.

Keep us posted on how your new antenna works for you.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 2, 2019)

Ruthanne said:


> Just ordered a HDTV antennae to get all the stations without having to pay for anything every month except paying now for what I just bought.
> 
> Hopefully this will solve the paying every month problem.  I'm already tired of watching reruns 20 times over.  Anyone else get a HDTV digital antennae?


I am not sure of any of those..Let us know how you like it..


----------



## Pappy (Apr 2, 2019)

Yes I Ruthanne. Two of them and they are stored out in my shed. They wouldn’t get NBC or not much of anything in my area. Im about 60 miles from the broadcast towers and to much interference with them. Rain and wind knocked them off the air. I now have Direct Now TV through my Roku. Gives me all my stations for $39 a month. Hope you have better luck then I did. Pappy


----------



## Mike (Apr 2, 2019)

I remember 60 years or so ago when an antenna could
be anything, I had some electrical flex stretched across
a wall, it picked up the available stations at the time,
others had wire coat hangers, they also worked.

Now a days nothing without some electronic wizardry
will work.

Progress.

Mike.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 2, 2019)

I have an inexpensive modern 'rabbit ears' antenna for my living room TV, and one for my small kitchen TV similar to THIS. 

Both work pretty well but do need to be adjusted sometimes when changing channels or on windy days.  Reception at our house is very poor, so I'm happy they work well enough not to need a big outdoor antenna.

I get channels 2, 4, 6 (PBS), 7, 9, 20 and 31.  More channels also come in like 7-2, 7-3, 7-4, etc.  Hope you like your new antenna Ruthanne, let us know how it's working!


----------



## ClassicRockr (Apr 2, 2019)

We had Dish at our house in Colorado, but had to go outside and clean the snow off after a snowstorm. Snow would pile up on the dish and we couldn't get a thing. 

Have to watch the marketing of digital antenna's. What they tell is so great, may not be so great in your home. We use to have rabbit ears on our small bedroom tv, but what a hassle of getting up and adjusting them so much. For the last 10 years, have had Comcast Cable, but the cost is somewhat high, because a person who has HD tv has to pay more for HD programming. We also have our internet bundled with our cable.


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 2, 2019)

Yes, Ruthanne, I  have two,  and am very happy with the reception.   I'm on the 3rd floor of my apartment building and face the South where the transmitters   are located.  I can pull in over 110 channels most days,  with the antennas in my living room and bedroom windows. 

Granted, most of those channels I would never want to watch, but I do get all the regular network stations and a few off-shoots of them also ... channels that you would never get through a cable set-up.



https://www.amazon.com/1byone-Upgra...=gateway&sprefix=HDTV+antennae,aps,188&sr=8-6


----------



## Oldguy (Apr 2, 2019)

Mike wrote 





> I remember 60 years or so ago when an antenna could
> be anything, I had some electrical flex stretched across
> a wall, it picked up the available stations at the time,
> others had wire coat hangers, they also worked.
> ...



Not true...I had an old rabbit ear antenna from a TV from late 70's/early 80's that I put into my attic...took about half an hour to find the perfect position for them to pick up 44 channels.  Purchased a normal outside antenna to replace it which up my channels to over 60 (wife wanted PBS and the old rabbit ears just wouldn't pick that one up).  New antenna still in my attic since HOA would not allow outside...and still pickup probably 15-20 channels I don't watch...along with the 40-45 I do.


----------



## Camper6 (Apr 2, 2019)

If there are no stations broadcasting within your reception area, no antenna will work on over the air t.v.

That's why cable is so popular.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 2, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> I use a modern version of rabbit ears that I bought at Walmart for around eight dollars.
> 
> It works great but I have to move/adjust it depending on which station I'm watching or if we have strong winds.
> 
> ...


Thanks.  The one I bought is indoor and costs 21.99 on amazon.  I will let you all know.



Ken N Tx said:


> I am not sure of any of those..Let us know how you like it..


I wasn't sure about it either but it comes with a money back guarantee and many posters on amazon liked it.



Pappy said:


> Yes I Ruthanne. Two of them and they are stored out in my shed. They wouldn’t get NBC or not much of anything in my area. Im about 60 miles from the broadcast towers and to much interference with them. Rain and wind knocked them off the air. I now have Direct Now TV through my Roku. Gives me all my stations for $39 a month. Hope you have better luck then I did. Pappy


I'm in a major city area so I should pick up something if the antennae is not defective.  I have Direct TV Now, too and the cost is going up to $50. here in May.  So I cancelled it and it will end on the 13th this month.  Thanks for your post.



Mike said:


> I remember 60 years or so ago when an antenna could
> be anything, I had some electrical flex stretched across
> a wall, it picked up the available stations at the time,
> others had wire coat hangers, they also worked.
> ...


Thanks Mike.



SeaBreeze said:


> I have an inexpensive modern 'rabbit ears' antenna for my living room TV, and one for my small kitchen TV similar to THIS.
> 
> Both work pretty well but do need to be adjusted sometimes when changing channels or on windy days.  Reception at our house is very poor, so I'm happy they work well enough not to need a big outdoor antenna.
> 
> I get channels 2, 4, 6 (PBS), 7, 9, 20 and 31.  More channels also come in like 7-2, 7-3, 7-4, etc.  Hope you like your new antenna Ruthanne, let us know how it's working!


Thanks Sea Breeze.  Glad you can get some channels on your rabbit ears.  Amazon carries tons of HD digital antennaes now at a pretty good price.  I think the lowest cost I saw was about 19.99.  Thanks for your post.



ClassicRockr said:


> We had Dish at our house in Colorado, but had to go outside and clean the snow off after a snowstorm. Snow would pile up on the dish and we couldn't get a thing.
> 
> Have to watch the marketing of digital antenna's. What they tell is so great, may not be so great in your home. We use to have rabbit ears on our small bedroom tv, but what a hassle of getting up and adjusting them so much. For the last 10 years, have had Comcast Cable, but the cost is somewhat high, because a person who has HD tv has to pay more for HD programming. We also have our internet bundled with our cable.


The antennae I bought is an indoor one.  I will see how it is--it got great reviews on Amazon and I'm near a major US city.  I have had a dish before, too.  Glad you have something you like.  The cost is a lot for all the cable companies and going up for all the streaming ones.  Thanks for your post.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 2, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> Yes, Ruthanne, I  have two,  and am very happy with the reception.   I'm on the 3rd floor of my apartment building and face the South where the transmitters   are located.  I can pull in over 110 channels most days,  with the antennas in my living room and bedroom windows.
> 
> Granted, most of those channels I would never want to watch, but I do get all the regular network stations and a few off-shoots of them also ... channels that you would never get through a cable set-up.


Glad you got a good one, too.  I hope I ordered a good one and if not will send it back.  I hope to get many channels, too.  Thanks.



Camper6 said:


> If there are no stations broadcasting within your reception area, no antenna will work on over the air t.v.
> 
> That's why cable is so popular.


I live right next door to a major city and the downtown area is close where many of the local stations broadcast from.  Hoping it will work.  We will see.  I mainly am getting it for the local networks.  I know I won't get things like TVLand or HGTV but may order Sling which is on sale now at 40% off or $15. a mo. Thanks for your post Camper.  Nice to see you here.


----------



## Camper6 (Apr 3, 2019)

Mike said:


> I remember 60 years or so ago when an antenna could
> be anything, I had some electrical flex stretched across
> a wall, it picked up the available stations at the time,
> others had wire coat hangers, they also worked.
> ...



An antenna doesn't have to be HDTV. The t.v. does. The signal can be brought in with a 50's style antenna.  Preferably an antenna outside on a high spot. The closer you are to the broadcast tower the better the results no matter what antenna you use. It's a digital signal now compared to analog.


----------



## Mike (Apr 3, 2019)

Where I live, I am around 1 mile from a booster
TV Mast, but still I see all the Digital/HD aerials
on that roofs pointing in the same direction, yet
I have an indoor one on the wall and get HD TV
with no trouble, so I don't know which is the best.

Camper is correct about the TV though it has tobe
able to receive HD signals.

Mike.


----------



## cdestroyer (Apr 3, 2019)

yup had one, got a grand total of three channels if the station was on the air...and then there wasnt a lot to watch


----------



## cdestroyer (Apr 3, 2019)

and no camper is not correct as usual.. the tv does not have to be able to receive hd signals. all that is done thru the digital to analog converter receiver...my tv only has a coaxial cable connection to which my decoder box is connected.


----------



## Camper6 (Apr 3, 2019)

cdestroyer said:


> yup had one, got a grand total of three channels if the station was on the air...and then there wasnt a lot to watch



Of course.  No signals no t.v.

If a major t.v. station is around like NBC or another major network, it's not too bad.  But if all you get is knitting programs it's not worth the effort.

I only pay $30.00 a month including tax and I get all the major channels and sports and extras that's on cable.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 3, 2019)

I received the antennae and I am sending it back.  It is so flimsy looking and I wouldn't trust it would last.  I'm going to look for a better one.


----------



## Camper6 (Apr 3, 2019)

cdestroyer said:


> and no camper is not correct as usual.. the tv does not have to be able to receive hd signals. all that is done thru the digital to analog converter receiver...my tv only has a coaxial cable connection to which my decoder box is connected.



Well I hate to argue with an expert but If you don't have a HDTV cable television set you will not receive a High Definition picture regardless of a cable box.

What you are talking about is the signal being broadcast from the television station which used to be in analag and is now digital.

You could convert the digital signal back to analog and view it on your television set but it would not be High Definition.

That's why people have scrapped their old t.v. s for HDTV capable sets.

If you have a coaxial cable connected it converts the analog signal to digital but you sure still do not have High Definition Television  on the old sets just because you have cable.

Not correct as usual huh?  Are you talking about yourself?

_480p (SDTV)_
_The 480p resolution of SDTV (standard definition television) is similar to that of analog broadcast TV but is transmitted digitally (DTV). The image is made up of 480 lines or pixel rows of resolution scanned progressively, rather than in alternate fields as in analog TV transmission._

_This provides a good picture, especially on smaller 19- to 29-inch screens. It's much more film-like than standard cable or even standard DVD output, but it provides only half the potential video quality of an HDTV picture. This means that its effectiveness is lessened on large screen sets (TVs with screen sizes 32 inches and up)._

_*Although 480p is part of the approved DTV broadcasting standards, it is not HDTV.* It was included to give broadcasters the option of providing multiple channels of programming and services within the same channel bandwidth allocation as a single HDTV signal. It's similar to what you would see in an analog TV signal, with a slight increase in image quality._

_https://www.lifewire.com/digital-vs-hdtv-1845697_


----------



## Grampa Don (Apr 5, 2019)

Ruthanne  --  Here's a site that might help you figure out if an indoor antenna will work for you.  If you see a lot of outdoor antennas in your area, it could mean that signals are pretty weak where you are.  Indoor antennas are very sensitive to location.  Sometimes just a few feet can make a big difference.

Don


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 5, 2019)

cdestroyer said:


> and no camper is not correct as usual.. the tv does not have to be able to receive hd signals. all that is done thru the digital to analog converter receiver...my tv only has a coaxial cable connection to which my decoder box is connected.


Whoa!  Easy does it. Camper has been around these parts for three years and I don't think you need to insult him to try yo make a point.


----------



## Grampa Don (Apr 5, 2019)

They are both right.  Yes, you can receive hdtv signals on an old analog set if you have a converter.  But, as Camper wrote, the result won't be hdtv quality.  If you still have an analog TV, maybe it's time to upgrade.

As far as the antenna goes, the design depends on the range of transmitted frequencies.  And, I don't believe that has changed from what it has always been.  Calling an antenna hdtv is just a marketing gimmick.

And, I agree personal attacks are unnecessary and a sign of a weak argument.

Don


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 5, 2019)

A question about these small antennas.

Does the power assist option make a significant difference?

The one that I have just plugs into the back of the television but I've noticed others also have a power cord that plugs into an electrical socket.

Thanks!


----------



## Grampa Don (Apr 5, 2019)

Aunt Bea --  It depends on something called signal to noise ratio.  If you have a lot of interference from other sources that mask the TV signal, then amplification just makes both bigger and doesn't help.  That's the case where I live.  I have high tension power lines, plus phone and cable on two sides of my lot.  If you just have a low TV signal level and little electrical noise, then it does help.  I bought an amplifier module and it made no difference when I tried it.  Antennas are tuned to the TV frequencies and are directional which helps overcome local noise.

Those little power supplies some people call wall warts are notorious for creating interference.

Don


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 5, 2019)

Grampa Don said:


> Aunt Bea -- It depends on something called signal to noise ratio. If you have a lot of interference from other sources that mask the TV signal, then amplification just makes both bigger and doesn't help. That's the case where I live. I have high tension power lines, plus phone and cable on two sides of my lot. If you just have a low TV signal level and little electrical noise, then it does help. I bought an amplifier module and it made no difference when I tried it. Antennas are tuned to the TV frequencies and are directional which helps overcome local noise.
> 
> Those little power supplies some people call wall warts are notorious for creating interference.
> 
> Don



Thanks for the explanation.

I live in an area with fairly strong TV signals so I don't think that it would have a significant impact on my reception other than the possibility of pulling in a couple more network affiliate stations from neighboring cities.


----------



## cdestroyer (Apr 5, 2019)

camper wrote"An antenna doesn't have to be HDTV. The t.v. does." I felt that people not familiar with tv,hdtv,antenna etc would think they needed to have an hdtv in order to receive over the air hdtv, which is not the case. and yes you will not get the same picture quality without hdtv but you can receive hdtv over the air with the old style outdoor antenna depending how far from the tv tower that is transmitting the signal. you have to take into consideration the curvature of the earth.. the horizon is 25 miles and that is why most tv towers are on the highest point they can be placed in the area..of course flat land you are limited in the height of the tower you can have....now did I make myself clear or do I need to break it down more???


----------



## Seeker (Apr 5, 2019)

We're too far out in the sticks for antennas..We currently have hulu streaming...

I don't think it will last too much longer....all my husband does is complain about commercials.

Supposedly if you load it to the dvr you can fast forward thru commercials, but these are just ..lies, lies I tell you.

He's had multiple conversations with them..I'm just waiting for the day he blows them off.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 6, 2019)

Seeker said:


> We're too far out in the sticks for antennas..We currently have hulu streaming...
> 
> I don't think it will last too much longer....all my husband does is complain about commercials.
> 
> ...


We got Hulu for $11.99 a month ,no commercials ..


----------



## Mike (Apr 6, 2019)

Seeker said:


> We're too far out in the sticks for antennas..We currently have hulu streaming...
> 
> I don't think it will last too much longer....all my husband does is complain about commercials.
> 
> ...


Seeker if I want to skip the ads, then I need to record the
programme and watch it later, then I can "Fast Forward"
through them.

No other way, but if I go to the catch-up system of the
channels, then there are fewer ads.

Mike.


----------



## Camper6 (Apr 6, 2019)

cdestroyer said:


> camper wrote"An antenna doesn't have to be HDTV. The t.v. does." I felt that people not familiar with tv,hdtv,antenna etc would think they needed to have an hdtv in order to receive over the air hdtv, which is not the case. and yes you will not get the same picture quality without hdtv but you can receive hdtv over the air with the old style outdoor antenna depending how far from the tv tower that is transmitting the signal. you have to take into consideration the curvature of the earth.. the horizon is 25 miles and that is why most tv towers are on the highest point they can be placed in the area..of course flat land you are limited in the height of the tower you can have....now did I make myself clear or do I need to break it down more???



Bottom line. The resolution of the television set determines HDTV. Your older set isn't capable. People are giving the old sets away. I took issue with the claim that camper is incorrect as usual. You are just repeating what we already know. I installed more antennas in the 50 s before cable was available. There was only VHF channels. No UHF. The best antennas were cut to the frequency of the broadcasting station


----------



## cdestroyer (Apr 6, 2019)

I guess some people just cannot understand what they read!!!


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 23, 2019)

I must report to you all that I did not send the HD Digital Antennae back and installed it instead just to see if it works.  Well it does and pretty well, too.  I get 31 stations and that's pretty good considering how my unit is positioned in almost a cave like environment..lol.  Included in the line up of the channels I get is NBC, ABC, PBS, Cozi, Escape, Justice, Laff, Quest, Grit, Ohio, World, Create, KIDS, Court TV (which says is coming soon), a few Spanish channels, a few home shopping channels, Get TV, 7 various themes channels, Movies!, Start TV, Decades, and some others I forgot off hand.  They come in pretty well with good pictures.  So, I am now happy with this antennae.  I was going to send it back at first and get a different one but then I thought of all the good reviews this one had and how most of them look very similar and this one was only 21.99.  Kind of disappointed not to get CBS or Fox but I certainly can live without FOX.  I have CBS on an app that includes being able to watch many of their shows and movies for 5.99 a mo.  I also have the Philo app. that has 45 channels for 16.99 a mo.  So, I'm all set with channels.


----------



## Camper6 (Apr 24, 2019)

So now. Do you have a a High Definition capable television and are you getting HDTV channels.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 24, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> So now. Do you have a a High Definition capable television and are you getting HDTV channels.


Yes, I have a HD tv and assume I'm getting HD channels but I don't know the difference anyways..lol..so I am happy, thank you


----------



## Camper6 (Apr 24, 2019)

cdestroyer said:


> and no camper is not correct as usual.. the tv does not have to be able to receive hd signals. all that is done thru the digital to analog converter receiver...my tv only has a coaxial cable connection to which my decoder box is connected.



To watch HDTV, you need an HDTV-compatible television and a means of receiving an HDTV signal. HDTVs come in both 16:9 and 4:3 formats (for backwards compatibility). Some HDTVs include HDTV tuners for receiving over-the-air broadcasts, but others require the receiver to be bought separately. Fortunately, most cable and satellite TV companies offer HDTV-compatible boxes with their digital service plans.

https://techterms.com/definition/hdtv


----------



## cdestroyer (Apr 24, 2019)

camper6... it has been two months or more and you still dont get it!


----------



## Grampa Don (Apr 24, 2019)

Good for you, Ruthanne.  I'm glad it worked out well for you.

Don


----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 24, 2019)

cdestroyer said:


> I guess some people just cannot understand what they read!!!



And some people know how to have a polite conversation without disparaging others.   Camper's posts are right on the mark, and no one here has any problem with comprehension.   Chill out.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 24, 2019)

Grampa Don said:


> Good for you, Ruthanne.  I'm glad it worked out well for you.
> 
> Don


I may even cancel my Philo and Prime but not before I get enough of HGTV and ID channel...lol


----------



## Camper6 (Apr 24, 2019)

cdestroyer said:


> camper6... it has been two months or more and you still dont get it!



Methinks you don't get it. You just talk. I provide proof with links.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 24, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> Methinks you don't get it. You just talk. I provide proof with links.


Yep you do


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 7, 2019)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 7, 2019)

Ken N Tx said:


> View attachment 66273


LOL.  I did use the antennae and the shows come in good.  I only get about 21 stations now but that's good enough for me.  There are some funny and some interesting shows on.


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 7, 2019)

Ruthanne said:


> LOL.  I did use the antennae and the shows come in good.  I only get about 21 stations now but that's good enough for me.  There are some funny and some interesting shows on.



Well lucky you. I tried an over the air antenna and couldn't even get one channel.


----------



## johndoe (Jun 7, 2019)

Ruthanne said:


> I must report to you all that I did not send the HD Digital Antennae back and installed it instead just to see if it works.  Well it does and pretty well, too.  I get 31 stations and that's pretty good considering how my unit is positioned in almost a cave like environment..lol.  Included in the line up of the channels I get is NBC, ABC, PBS, Cozi, Escape, Justice, Laff, Quest, Grit, Ohio, World, Create, KIDS, Court TV (which says is coming soon), a few Spanish channels, a few home shopping channels, Get TV, 7 various themes channels, Movies!, Start TV, Decades, and some others I forgot off hand.  They come in pretty well with good pictures.  So, I am now happy with this antennae.  I was going to send it back at first and get a different one but then I thought of all the good reviews this one had and how most of them look very similar and this one was only 21.99.  Kind of disappointed not to get CBS or Fox but I certainly can live without FOX.  I have CBS on an app that includes being able to watch many of their shows and movies for 5.99 a mo.  I also have the Philo app. that has 45 channels for 16.99 a mo.  So, I'm all set with channels.


If you can't get CBS or Fox, put the antenna in a different location, say near a window, and do another channel scan. It's location, location.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 7, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> Well lucky you. I tried an over the air antenna and couldn't even get one channel.


That's unfortunate.  I wonder if it's your location.  I think I would get more channels if I didn't live on the bottom floor surrounded by other apartments and in the middle of an apartment crowded street and city.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 7, 2019)

johndoe said:


> If you can't get CBS or Fox, put the antenna in a different location, say near a window, and do another channel scan. It's location, location.


I did put it near the window and still can't get them.  Did the scan, too.  My apt. is surrounded by other apts. and higher apts and the whole street and area are crowded with apts. and high rises, too.


----------



## Mike (Jun 8, 2019)

Digital aerials are directional, at least they are here,
the ones on the roofs all point in the same direction.

I have an indoor one, which is not directional, but
several things can affect it, weather, parked vehicles,
vehicles driving past, if the weather doesn't upset the
reception, then vehicles don't either, they are linked.

I just move it somewhere else in the room and that
normally fixes it.

I have no high rise building close, only 2 storey homes.

Mike.


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 8, 2019)

Ruthanne said:


> That's unfortunate.  I wonder if it's your location.  I think I would get more channels if I didn't live on the bottom floor surrounded by other apartments and in the middle of an apartment crowded street and city.



No it's just that we are isolated from big cities that have broadcasting facilities close by.

To use an over the air antenna you have to have broadcasting close by to be received by the antenna, especially an indoor one.

If you could put the antenna up high, the results would be better.


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 8, 2019)

cdestroyer said:


> camper6... it has been two months or more and you still dont get it!



If you like I can send you pictures of channels that I get.  Some come in on SD (standard definition) and some come in on HD (High Definition) via cable.

And how do I know?  Well there is a button on the remote called info.  It tells you if what mode you are watching in.

Now previously to getting this new television which is High Definition capable I was using an older version television.

When I clicked on the High Definition Television stations a message would come through telling me I need a HD television to watch that channel although I could watch it in SD (standard definition)..  There is a big difference in picture quality.

And I just had a technician from the cable company install a new cable box which is capable of recording programs to watch later.  I believe it's called a PVR. I asked him if you needed a High Definition television to watch HD programming.

He said yes.   So what else can I tell you?  My eyes are bad and the technician doesn't know what he is talking about?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 8, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> No it's just that we are isolated from big cities that have broadcasting facilities close by.
> 
> To use an over the air antenna you have to have broadcasting close by to be received by the antenna, especially an indoor one.
> 
> If you could put the antenna up high, the results would be better.


I have had a dish antenna (over the air) in my attic for the past 20 years and receive about 30 local channels. We are out in the boonies, and Dallas is about 50 miles south of us..We also pick up stations from Oklahoma.. We have had about 4 TVs during those 20 years both standard and HD..


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 8, 2019)

Ken N Tx said:


> I have had a dish antenna (over the air) in my attic for the past 20 years and receive about 30 local channels. We are out in the boonies, and Dallas is about 50 miles south of us..We also pick up stations from Oklahoma.. We have had about 4 TVs during those 20 years both standard and HD..




50 miles is about the limit depending on what is in front of the signal.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 8, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> No it's just that we are isolated from big cities that have broadcasting facilities close by.
> 
> To use an over the air antenna you have to have broadcasting close by to be received by the antenna, especially an indoor one.
> 
> If you could put the antenna up high, the results would be better.


Have thought of that and need to get some of those sticky things that stick it to the wall.  I ran out of them.  I'm fairly happy with the 21 or 24 channels I get though.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 9, 2019)

I may order a better one when I have more money or better I should get those stickey things first!  lol


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 10, 2019)

Try to find out what frequencies mode the channels in your area are broadcasting in.

For instance if the channels you want to locate primarily in UHF (Ultra High Frequency) then that's the kind of antenna you should buy.  The advantage of UHF is that the antennas are much smaller than VHF.


Here's how to find out.
Television Broadcast Frequencies

BandRF Channels*Frequency**VHF*-Lo2 - 654 - 88 MHz*VHF*-Hi7 - 13174 - 216 MHzUHF14 - 69470 - 806 MHz



[h=3]Television Broadcast Frequencies (OTA DTv)[/h]
otadtv.com/frequency/index.html


----------



## cdestroyer (Jun 10, 2019)

https://www.tablotv.com/blog/vhf-vs-uhf-frequency-cord-cutters-ota-tv-antenna/


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Jun 10, 2019)

I got one, had to put it as high on the window as I could, to receive signals.  Also, if you have a Roku or Firestik, you will need internet for streaming the certain shows you want to see.  I don't get all the channels I wanted or expected.  I had to run a scan on my tv to see how many channels I could get.  Most are old channels.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Jun 10, 2019)

I live in apartment in the city.  I bought a $10 antenna, a booster, and scanned my tv and I get 28 channels.  I tape the antenna in a spot on my window that gets the best picture.  I am very happy with it.  I also bought a Roku and have internet so I can watch whatever I want.


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 10, 2019)

cdestroyer said:


> https://www.tablotv.com/blog/vhf-vs-uhf-frequency-cord-cutters-ota-tv-antenna/



Terrific article. I love reading that technical stuff. Over the air is a real money saver. It's just a dream for me.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 15, 2019)

Location, location, location. Don't get frustrated if you can't pick up some or all stations. Find out where the station broadcasts from and that will give you an idea of why you may been experiencing problems. I fought for a couple years before I finally built a stand that needs very little adjustment for reception. The one I have is designed to be wall mounted but it gets nothing that way. Once I constructed a stand that extended out from under my balcony to receive unblocked signals and that did not work with the CBS broadcast which I need for the NFL. Finally I constructed what amounts to a shoebox out of balsa wood and put  slit in two adjacent sides then slid the square antenna in to the slots and WHALLAH!! Finally reception for all channels with only slight adjustment for a few channels.


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 15, 2019)

fmdog44 said:


> Location, location, location. Don't get frustrated if you can't pick up some or all stations. Find out where the station broadcasts from and that will give you an idea of why you may been experiencing problems. I fought for a couple years before I finally built a stand that needs very little adjustment for reception. The one I have is designed to be wall mounted but it gets nothing that way. Once I constructed a stand that extended out from under my balcony to receive unblocked signals and that did not work with the CBS broadcast which I need for the NFL. Finally I constructed what amounts to a shoebox out of balsa wood and put  slit in two adjacent sides then slid the square antenna in to the slots and WHALLAH!! Finally reception for all channels with only slight adjustment for a few channels.



I'm assuming that channel is a UHF one when you say square antenna.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 16, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> I'm assuming that channel is a UHF one when you say square antenna.


No, it looks like a mouse pad. Google an electronics store website and you will see them.


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 16, 2019)

fmdog44 said:


> No, it looks like a mouse pad. Google an electronics store website and you will see them.



I have seen them.  Flat and square.  But I was thinking about the channel that is broadcasting the NFL games.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 17, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> I have seen them.  Flat and square.  But I was thinking about the channel that is broadcasting the NFL games.


That would be CBS a VHF channel


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 22, 2019)

I am using an indoor antennae.  I've tried putting it up farther and still get the same stations, however, I am satisfied because I wanted mainly to get some major networks and I did.


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 22, 2019)

fmdog44 said:


> That would be CBS a VHF channel



I have had a lot of experience with over the air antennas.

If it's a VHF channel and you buy a VHF antenna, that would be the best reception you can get.

If you have trouble in the future get a YAGI multi element antenna and you should have no trouble.  Very directional and interference free.


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 22, 2019)

fmdog44 said:


> That would be CBS a VHF channel



I have had a lot of experience with over the air antennas.

If it's a VHF channel and you buy a VHF antenna, that would be the best reception you can get.

If you have trouble in the future get a YAGI multi element antenna and you should have no trouble.  Very directional and interference free.

You can actually make one.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 22, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> I have had a lot of experience with over the air antennas.
> 
> If it's a VHF channel and you buy a VHF antenna, that would be the best reception you can get.
> 
> ...



Bought a YAGI for $70 and despite building a stand that pushed it out away from my balcony it did not work. Constantly had to rotate and it sometimes would not get CBS on Sundays. I gave it to my neighbor and he threw it out after it did not work for him either. Again, it depends on hoe you are positioned in accordance to the broadcasters and everyone in my area has trouble. Too far north.


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 25, 2019)

Then it seems like a distance thing and lack of signal. Does local games get blackouts?


----------



## johndoe (Jun 25, 2019)

If you still can't get some channels, you can use a reflector about 2 or 3 inches behind your antenna and point it in the directions of your desired station. Hopefully all your stations are more or less in the same direction so you won't lose those behind. You could just prop up a metal serving tray for instance or an aluminum baking pan temporarily. If it works you could make it fancy later.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 25, 2019)

johndoe said:


> If you still can't get some channels, you can use a reflector about 2 or 3 inches behind your antenna and point it in the directions of your desired station. Hopefully all your stations are more or less in the same direction so you won't lose those behind. You could just prop up a metal serving tray for instance or an aluminum baking pan temporarily. If it works you could make it fancy later.


I completely lose you on that.


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 25, 2019)

Ruthanne said:


> I completely lose you on that.



If you are using an indoor antenna don't bother.


----------



## johndoe (Jun 26, 2019)

Ruthanne said:


> I completely lose you on that.


The reflector is placed 1/4 or 1/2 wavelength behind the antenna (it's been a long time since I dealt with this stuff so I'm not sure of the numbers), and it bounces the signal back in phase to the main antenna which adds to the amount of signal the main part of the antenna sees. Imagine a 5 lb. weight on a scale. Add another 2 lb. and the scale goes from 5lb. to 7 lb.


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 29, 2019)

fmdog44 said:


> Bought a YAGI for $70 and despite building a stand that pushed it out away from my balcony it did not work. Constantly had to rotate and it sometimes would not get CBS on Sundays. I gave it to my neighbor and he threw it out after it did not work for him either. Again, it depends on hoe you are positioned in accordance to the broadcasters and everyone in my area has trouble. *Too far north*.



Don't know how far north you are, but I do well with a 50 mile radius indoor antenna, and I am north of the 1960/290 area. (Houston)   I can pull in all the major networks and about 40 misc.  stations on any given day.   The transmitters are on the south side of Harris Cty.,  and I've got my antenna aimed that direction, sitting on a window ledge.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 29, 2019)

Just scanned my wife's TV in the other room, got 43 channels on an old rabbit ear antenna!! We live out in the boonies about 50 miles North of Dallas..nthego:


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 29, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> Don't know how far north you are, but I do well with a 50 mile radius indoor antenna, and I am north of the 1960/290 area. (Houston)   I can pull in all the major networks and about 40 misc.  stations on any given day.   The transmitters are on the south side of Harris Cty.,  and I've got my antenna aimed that direction, sitting on a window ledge.


I get 67 channels and delete a lot of them but lose ABC and CBS at different times of some days like today. I could fuss with the antenna to get them but nothing worth watching now. Both are located in Missouri City. I am on 1960 between I45 and 249.


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 29, 2019)

fmdog44 said:


> I get 67 channels and delete a lot of them but lose ABC and CBS at different times of some days like today. I could fuss with the antenna to get them but nothing worth watching now. Both are located in Missouri City. I am on 1960 between I45 and 249.



Atmospheric  situations can also limit the range of a television station. Thunder. Lightning.  Even heavy overcast.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 29, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> Atmospheric  situations can also limit the range of a television station. Thunder. Lightning.  Even heavy overcast.


Oh yes they do


----------

